# Skype Video on FreeBSD



## JohnLWebb (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have Skype working with a web cam? I am using FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5 and Skype 2.0.0.72,1 from the ports collection.


----------



## Oko (Oct 10, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> Does anyone have Skype working with a web cam? I am using FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5 and Skype 2.0.0.72,1 from the ports collection.


FreeBSD doesn't have any serious drivers for USB cameras. The only way to get video stream into FreeBSD box is via bktr driver and compatible devices or via web-cam (LAN connection). In both cases you will have the problem of making Skype aware of the devices.

OpenBSD and NetBSD do support UVC complaint USB cameras (essentially anything Vista ready). Ekiga works with video on OpenBSD but Linux compatibility layer can not emulate linux audio
so you can not use for VoIP. On NetBSD the latest supported version of Skype is 1.4 (last OSS version for Linux) which didn't have video. Ekiga works with video. I am not sure if NetBSD are working on ALSA support (I doubted as they have so many serious projects going on right now) in their Linux emulator layer which is necessary for Skype 2.0.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info Oko. So, basically, video is not in the cards with Skype on FreeBSD for now. I can live without it...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnLWebb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Oko. So, basically, video is not in the cards with Skype on FreeBSD for now. I can live without it...



I don't have a web cam but to see the other side works very good. Same as the sound on my FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## bb (Oct 12, 2009)

what about dv cameras?
I think there should be a chance. I also want video in skype.


----------



## mathuin (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/video4bsd/

My netbook's camera works with this, but I can't see how to make it work with Skype.  I think it's because Skype is a Linux binary, but if there's some way to make mplayer work that might help...


----------



## everypot (Jan 25, 2010)

Oko said:
			
		

> FreeBSD doesn't have any serious drivers for USB cameras. The only way to get video stream into FreeBSD box is via bktr driver and compatible devices or via web-cam (LAN connection). In both cases you will have the problem of making Skype aware of the devices.
> 
> OpenBSD and NetBSD do support UVC complaint USB cameras (essentially anything Vista ready). Ekiga works with video on OpenBSD but Linux compatibility layer can not emulate linux audio
> so you can not use for VoIP. On NetBSD the latest supported version of Skype is 1.4 (last OSS version for Linux) which didn't have video. Ekiga works with video. I am not sure if NetBSD are working on ALSA support (I doubted as they have so many serious projects going on right now) in their Linux emulator layer which is necessary for Skype 2.0.



I heart that FB 9 will support UVC complaint USB cameras. Right?


----------

